# Need to explore your artistic talent? Jason Chan Style Exploration Video is Out!



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

So I make no qualms about the fact that most of my improvement these days come from having learnt through Conceptart.org. Most of my learning is done by practice, practice and yet more practice, based upon peoples comments and suggestions on that website. But here is something that I'm not sure you guys know. The best tutoring I have had comes through Massive Black downloads. Massive Black, for those who do not know, are the people behind Conceptart.org. And they release these wonderful downloadable videos with tutoring from proffessionals in them. They come off pretty cheap also, 20 bucks usually.

So here is one of their latest videos. You should check out the entire forums, but this particular topic below will put you at the Jason Chan Style Exploration Video-thread, where you can see info on it and a preview as well as info on how to aqquire it if you should want to.

If you are doing digital painting or concept art, the video can help you a lot, especially if you are trying to understand how to increase your range of style or want to see how that is done.

http://conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=156974 

Hope it is of some help to you guys!


----------

